# ICD coding immunosuppressant Infusion post Kidney transplant



## srelre (Mar 22, 2011)

If someone could help me code the diagnosis for the following scenario it would be greatly appreciated.

A patient with end-stage renal disease receives a successful kidney transplant, meaning that he no longer has ESRD or chronic kidney disease. He goes to a physician's office once a month to receive an infused immunosuppressive therapy, which is required to prevent his body from rejecting the transplant. What diagnosis code(s) would be used on a claim for the visit for the infusion?

Sonja R. Ewing, CPC


----------



## magnolia1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello......

Have you considered:  V58.44
                                 V42.0   ?


----------



## srelre (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you so much, that was easy enough.


----------



## magnolia1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad to help..........


----------

